# My Tiger Ausf. B Final Production Build Part 2



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

Continuing where I left off in Part 1:

Seriously though, I carved and sanded cocktail toothpicks (am I allowed to use that word?) to make wooden handles for the axe, sledge (not pictured. My cat got a hold of it after I dropped it prior to the photo being taken. Guess what's on the menu for Christmas dinner?) and shovel. The object to the right of the shovel, If you look closely, is a 1/35 scale 36" baseball bat. It even has a chipped knob. I know Louisville Sluggers weren't standard OEM in the Wehrmacht. The bat will figure prominently in a little (redundant) vignette I'm planning which will be titled "Three Reichs And Yer Out!" 

Since the above photos were taken, I've had to make a few modifications to the number and positioning of the track guard mounting brackets, hull hardware and also the length of the rear hatch torsion bar guards.

The final production hulls had a different arrangement for the track guard brackets. An additional bracket was added to the front and rear on each side, bringing the total to 13 brackets per side. These brackets were also smaller, heightwise. They scale to 3mm H x 1.5mm wide. They (each pair) are spaced 3mm apart.



















Also, the spacing between the bracket pairs, and the locations to accomodate the appropriate track guards was changed. I've annotated the photo below with the proper dimensions for positioning the hardware (tow cable/cleaning rod holders, tow cable holders, etc.), already scaled to 1:35, so anyone contemplating building the relatively new kit from DML (kit no. 6208, King Tiger Last Production) can make the necessary mods to replicate all the actual changes found on the last vehicles to roll out of the Henschel factory in March 1945. 










The problem with the new DML kit is that they've boxed up the same hull found in previous KT kits. The track guard brackets are located in the correct number and location for a KT completed up to Feb/Mar 45. (They also failed to include the late Kgs 73/800/152 single link tracks; instead, including transport tracks. Well, at least they're not those lame one piece rubberband-like DS Tracks.) Ditto with the locations for the hull hardware. With the exception of the shovel holder and the tool clasps for the hand crank on the left side, the locations of the brackets, tow cable holders and tow cable/cleaning rod holders are mirrored (in the same locations) on both sides of the hull. 

The rear hatch had to be modified by cutting the upper corners at an angle and adding styrene discs (to depict the simplified hatch locking lugs found on some late/final production vehicles). The torsion bars and the guards covering them also required some modificaions. The guards were cut down to a length of 7mm and the torsion bars were accordingly shortened. 
This project is presently on hold because of a small discrepancy regarding the tracks for this vehicle. According to information available, the late and final production Tiger Bs were to be shod with Kgs 73/800/152 single link tracks. The problem I have encountered concerns whether or not this particular track used in March 1945 was asymmetrical or handed. Kit 6232 comes with handed Kgs 73/800/152 track links: 

Part F 1, for the right track run and Part F 2, for the left. 

Now, if you were to study the turret photos on pp.134-5 of VK45.02 and compare them with Doyle's drawings on pp.136-7, you will see that this tank had to use only asymmetrical tracks. The location/positioning of the studs between the hangers indicates that this is the case. 

As I indicated in the photo below, I overlaid Doyle's drawing on top of my build: 










The turret hardware was placed in the exact positions as seen in Doyle's drawings and in the aforementioned photos of the turret. 

This is a photo of the left side with the links, painted German Camouflage Orange for better visibility, (Part F 2) mounted on the hangers. 










This is a photo of the right, with the F 2 links mounted except at the top front. This is an F 1 link, painted German Camo Green: 










Looking at the inset, you'll notice tha the green F 1 link doesn't line up with the stud. The orange F 2 links do, though. So, what does that tell me? It tells me that the final production Tiger Bs were to be equipped with asymmetrical, and not handed, tracks. In other words, the track run, as represented by Part F 2, would be "flipped", as were the tracks on the Tiger I, when mounted on the right side. A photo, on p.131 in VK45.02, of a final production Tiger B being bulldozed of a road, VK45.02 shows that this indeed is the case. If there are doubts about this, I'll pose this question: 

If the track runs on the last Tiger Bs were handed, why were the stud locations on both sides of the turret positioned to mount only track links which are represented by Part F 2? The German designers were anything but stupid. They had to have come to the conclusion that it would not only be logical, but economical, to use only asymmetrical track links. Sure, Doyle's drawings show handed tracks; but, the stud locations in those same drawings say otherwise. The photos of the last turret also bear this out. 

So, what can I do about this track dilemma? Does anyone know if Friul ATL-37, or -92, are handed or not? Does anyone here know of a source for track links which are identical to the kit part F2? Any information would be appreciated. Unlike my Trumpy KT, I'd like to complete this build before my as-of-yet unborn great grandchildren celebrate their 30th birthdays.


----------

